
A Recipe for OpenID-Enabling Your Site - farmer
http://www.plaxo.com/api/openid_recipe
======
spiralhead
curious--is anybody actually using OpenID or is it like one of those things
everyone promotes publicly on principle (like feeding hungry kids in 3rd world
countries) but ignores privately?

~~~
pg
We are (or rather Robert Morris is) working now on adding support for it on
news.yc.

~~~
sharpshoot
with sitepass?

------
steve
That little phishing problem is still unsolved, yes?

~~~
inklesspen
In the sense that a rogue site can pretend to support openid, but actually
present a copy of the openid provider's site, yes. People just have to be
careful to check the domain name and SSL cert, just like everywhere else.

Wordpress.com has an interesting way of handling this; when you use your
wordpress.com openid, it doesn't let you log in from the page you get
redirected to. You have to manually go to the front page by typing in the
address, log in there, and then continue. It's annoying, but probably patches
the hole.

~~~
steve
Thank god openid is here to make logging in so much easier!..

------
tx
I like the idea but I dot believe it will work. Major players (Amazon, Google,
Yahoo, Microsoft) are NOT interested in open standards for _their_ user
authentication. This is why Microsoft Passport failed and this is why Google
Checkout will fail and OpenID will follow their "lead".

